# (VERKAUF) Schenker XMG Zenith 17



## ssssio (2. April 2019)

Ich biete hier meinen Gaming Laptop zum Verkauf, da er aus

Zeitmangel nicht genutzt wird und es einfach zu schade ist nur YouTube Videos

damit zu schauen.

Gekauft im Juni 2018

noch 14 Monate volle Garantie. Leistung ohne Ende und bei Bedarf

noch erweiterbar. Er wurde sehr pfleglich behandelt und hat die Wohnung

nie verlassen.



XMG ZENITH 17 Laptop

. 17.3" Ultra HD (3840 x 2160) IPS | non-glare | G-SYNC

. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 | 8 GB GDDR5X

. Intel Core i7-8700K | 3,7 - 4,7 GHz | 6 Kerne / 12 Threads | 12MB Cache | 95 Watt

. 16 GB (1x16) DDR4 RAM Samsung | 2666 MHz

. 500 GB M.2 Crucial MX500

. 500 GB Seagate Barracuda | 5400U/Min | 7mm

. Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 9462 | inkl. Bluetooth 5.0

. 24M. Pickup&Return Garantie

. Basis - Schnell-Reparatur innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate

. Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64 Bit | Deutsch

. ohne Microsoft Office

. Beleuchtete Multicolor Tastatur | Deutsch

. Gehäuse mit XMG-Logo

. Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste (auf CPU + GPU)

Bitte nur ernsthafte Angebote.

bin preislich echt flexibel! aber bitte nicht allzu freche Angebote!

VB 2899€ aber wie gesagt sehr flexibel!!



https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...17-gaming-notebook-laptop/1089720163-278-7268


----------

